# Pictures of their rear R34 GTR diffusers please??



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

How many types of rear R34 GTR diffusers are there?

Also what the he'll do they look like off of the car as well as on the car?

I saw a pic of an ARC one some where...looked awsome but have no idea where I sAw that pic :-/....

Cheers guys


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

stock diffuser with Nismo carbon fins


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

ARC offered a splitter as do Top Secret. Then there is of course the OEM Nissan diffuser as pictured above which can be used with the extended Nismo fins, and Hasemi also offer fins for use in conjunction with the OEM Nissan diffuser.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

ARC rear diffuser..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

And the Hipo with the Top Secret diffuser. Courtesy of Gio/matty32.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Top secret version looks sweet.

Also if u loose the side extra's, and use the N1 skirts on the rear bumper. Flusssh


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

syclone said:


> stock diffuser with Nismo carbon fins


Wow dident know carbon add on fins were available!!  cheers dude


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Clive SP cheers for the detailed pics mate


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Kadir that ARC one looks evil mate...are they still available to buy?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't be too sure buddy. Sure Newera could source you one but they will be mega bucks. Just checked the exchange rate as I haven't done so in a while and the GBP is properly weak against the JP Yen.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers buddy, new era seem to be very steeply priced anyways always a good £100 plus on prices compared to rivals?!

I've sent a few emails regarding the ARC diffuser, I know that they were £1500 posted a few years back, but like you say the pound has dropped in value since so may struggle to match that price and before somebody says....I know their discontinued and ARC have gone bust. But I'm sure if your patient eneough one will always come available

Kadir cheers for your help dude


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The reason why I never replied to your pms & probably why you feel the need to post up what you had is that I just found you always wasted my time on multiple occasions 

An arc diffuser sold this week for £200 used

They do come up


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

how much do the nismo carbon fins are?? are they available still?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They are still available

Around £700 from memory 

Hasemi are about £400


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

matty32 said:


> They are still available
> 
> Around £700 from memory
> 
> Hasemi are about £400


Are the Hasemi ones carbon?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

matty32 said:


> The reason why I never replied to your pms & probably why you feel the need to post up what you had is that I just found you always wasted my time on multiple occasions
> 
> An arc diffuser sold this week for £200 used
> 
> They do come up


I waste your time...because after receiving your price I choose to buy from somebody else so I can save some pennies. Dude your a trader, it comes part and parcel with your status. I'm sure even you would always look to save money?

However in my pm to you I also asked for some advice, for you to possibly share some of your product knowledge with me. You could have replied to that couldent you? But because you feel that i wasn't going buy from yourself you couldent be bothered to get back to me...speaks volumes dude!!

But hey never mind, I'm gonna go and make a snow man


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

matty32 said:


> They are still available
> 
> Around £700 from memory
> 
> Hasemi are about £400


any pic of the hasemi ones?? nismo look really nice. glad they still do them once the car is build the exterior ztune look will start.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Here's the Hasemi rear diffuser guys...


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

pic not working?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Courtesy of johnny_0..



johnny_0 said:


> Or you can add the hasemi fins to V-SPEC diffuser.



Not sure if Hasemi did a diffuser? Fins yes.. Diffuser, I am not so sure.

And matty32, your post IMO was a little harsh. Should have kept that stuff to PM.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

matty32 said:


> The reason why I never replied to your pms & probably why you feel the need to post up what you had is that I just found you always wasted my time on multiple occasions


this is like the time that I asked you the price on some HKS BOV's,which you basically responded with "i'll sell them to someone else", followed by you sending me a pm shortly after i put a thread up about buying an R34 GTR and your tone suddenly changed when you realised I could buy bits from you..

You could be missing out on ££££'s of revenue by not responding to Sat,remember people don't tend to spread good news,but do spread bad news,even if it's you simply not replying back to a pm. 

For what it's worth,I would not hesitate to buy from NewEra,would just wish to deal with Miguel as I have nothing but respect for him,and love what he and the team (bar one person ) have done!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> this is like the time that I asked you the price on some HKS BOV's,which you basically responded with "i'll sell them to someone else", followed by you sending me a pm shortly after i put a thread up about buying an R34 GTR and your tone suddenly changed when you realised I could buy bits from you..
> 
> You could be missing out on ££££'s of revenue by not responding to Sat,remember people don't tend to spread good news,but do spread bad news,even if it's you simply not replying back to a pm.
> 
> For what it's worth,I would not hesitate to buy from NewEra,would just wish to deal with Miguel as I have nothing but respect for him,and love what he and the team (bar one person ) have done!


Boom glad im not the only one who thinks he is a bin liner job!!!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> this is like the time that I asked you the price on some HKS BOV's,which you basically responded with *"i'll sell them to someone else"*, followed by you sending me a pm shortly after i put a thread up about buying an R34 GTR and your tone suddenly changed when you realised I could buy bits from you..


Put short, that is pretty damn rude. I don't think that is a good way of dealing with prospective customers. It casts a dark cloud against the Newera name. 

I can only reiterate Emil's sentiments where Newera and Miguel are concerned. I have purchased through Newera and will gladly do again and have no qualms whatsoever (as I have done) in recommending Newera to fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## Bug (May 16, 2011)

Is the nismo diffuser needed to fit the hasemi fins? Or are the fins fitted somehow else as im after a set


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

If your after a diffuser for the R34 mate I maybe selling one? Full dry Carbon 7 layer with fins!!


----------



## Bug (May 16, 2011)

Any pics and a price?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Pm'd mate ^^


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

gillsl500 said:


> If your after a diffuser for the R34 mate I maybe selling one? Full dry Carbon 7 layer with fins!!


Thought that was for me?? Lol


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

gillsl500 said:


> I waste your time...because after receiving your price I choose to buy from somebody else so I can save some pennies. Dude your a trader, it comes part and parcel with your status. I'm sure even you would always look to save money?
> 
> However in my pm to you I also asked for some advice, for you to possibly share some of your product knowledge with me. You could have replied to that couldent you? But because you feel that i wasn't going buy from yourself you couldent be bothered to get back to me...speaks volumes dude!!
> 
> But hey never mind, I'm gonna go and make a snow man



I totally agree with u sat iv had similar problems. Asked for some parts 
then found some cheaper ones. 

And now I'm BARRED from purchasing from newera lol but not end of the 
world more traders out ther


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

As far as I can see Matty and newera spend a lot of time on this forum helping members with queries, most of the threads on this site have replies from the guys and they always seem to be the go to guys for pics of parts etc. 
I know they are a little more expensive than some traders but they also sell mostly genuine parts which are expensive to begin with and they are always available with after sales advice, any time I've pm'd Matty I've gotten a reply on the same day....
It must get frustrating when you put time and effort into answering people's queries only to find that customers have bought replicas at a much lower price, everyone's entitled to their off days
Steve


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I think we are talking about original branded parts


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

The arc diffuser is a beauty, it's hard to make the rear end of a 34 look different, I'm personally gonna go for the carbon leg extensions for the spoiler and maybe see if I can source and arc diffuser, failing that an oem diffuser with the fins


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm on a look out for a diffuser too but a one of kind 
a thing but I had my eyes on a nismo but I think the ARC 
looks EVIL


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There are a number of diffusers on the market for R34, but you will be hard pushed to find one which is as good as the oem one to be honest.

best bet is OEM with Hasemi or Nismo fins, - however remember these sit very low, (for uk roads anyway) 

ARC diffuser is heavy compared to most on the market (all others being carbon)

it is of good quality, but you will require the fitting kit / brackets etc that come with the diffuser. With these being used, you will either have to make these up or obtain them with the diffuser when purchased.

we supplied a 2 of these to the UK many years ago. One was to Jamesbill on here, who then sold it to Lamb i believe, and it ended up on his 34.

Top Secret, Signal etc all produced diffusers for R34, but they will require modification to fit depending on the type of exhaust you have fitted to the car.

Sunline is another option



from memory i think even greddy (trust, Grex) did a diffuser for the 34

(Just checked - they did indeed)


TS one is the most popular











OEM



















arc

(this is not my picture but was posted on GTROC before)





















also just to clarify, 

Adam, there are 2 sides to every story. the amount of times we have sent quotes to you (once you have agreed on PM to purchase the item), and payment was never recieved. i gave you 5 or 6 chances on different items, and payment was never sent, despite you saying its on its way or the wife was paying and sent it to the wrong account etc. i do not believe any trader would put up with that, or a private seller.


i cannot have this happening. it wastes my time, Miguels time, suppliers and our japanese newera staff.

Many people do not appreciate how much effort goes into supplying both parts and all the other activities Newera are involved in.

i am happy to help anyone who is genuinely interested in obtaining parts, or advice & do so on a daily basis via GTOC.

Newera have supported this forum for a very long time and suport GTROC owners.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Pic of OEM with Hasemi fins on a local Nür, I believe Matty might of supplied them too...


















God damn they're sexy up close.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi, yes i believe we did.

they are nice  and a good addition

as i say, if your driving them on UK roads, they will get eaten by the speedhumps


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Matty are you still able to supplye the Hasemi fins for the OEM Diffusor? Need really bad a new set to my car? Pm me pls back, not just talking i do really need a set urgently.

Regards


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is mine, no idea what make its is although its the same as the OEM vspec 





The fins are OEM Nissan, the brackets are made by Abbey Motorsport.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi yes we can do those

just FYI the hasemi items are made to order, but we can still do them, will PM you

we have an order with hasemi going in next week actually for some side skirts bits n pieces


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Her is a link to some pictures of my Bnr34.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138433-rb26s-r34-gtr-unicorn.html?highlight=unicorn


I have an original Bnr34 carbon diffuser. Renovated with some layers of clear cote, stainless diffuser brackets and bolts, and genuine Nismo GT500 Diffuser fins.


Terje.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I think we have all established matty's a moody **** lol

Personally, I think his attitude stinks and I see others have also been exposed to it

Keep surfin' dude


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Faz Choudhury said:


> I think we have all established matty's a moody **** lol
> 
> Personally, I think his attitude stinks and I see others have had also been exposed to it
> 
> Keep surfin' dude


Lol


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Those Hasemi fins look really cool, so how do they attach to the oem diffuser?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> I think we have all established matty's a moody **** lol
> 
> Personally, I think his attitude stinks and I see others have also been exposed to it
> 
> Keep surfin' dude


:chuckle::wavey:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

apologies for the thread resurrection, can someone post up pics of the diffuser with the Nismo GT fins installed, Clive?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

bhp said:


> apologies for the thread resurrection, can someone post up pics of the diffuser with the Nismo GT fins installed, Clive?


Check eBay Baisab. There is a diffuser being advertised there with the fins fitted to it.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Kadir, i hope all is well? Thank you for the excellent pics and the heads up on the ebay item, i will take a look at it.

In you opinion would you say that if installed the fins would be at risk with scraping the floor whilst going over speed humps etc on a lowered car?

Also the 2 fins that fit furthest on the left and right side, curve in and are longer than the standard fins, this means that looking at the pics there seems to be an extra hole for a bolt to go into. What are people doing to install this correctly? Drilling an extra hole into the diffuser?

Thanks


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Alhumdullilah.

In terms of scraping; that really would depend on your lowered ride height and the speedbump itself...? You could always drive your 34 over the worst speedbump you have locally and see how much clearance your OEM fins have?

I can measure the height of the Nismo GT fins if you wish as I have a new set indoors.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Alhumdullilah.
> 
> In terms of scraping; that really would depend on your lowered ride height and the speedbump itself...? You could always drive your 34 over the worst speedbump you have locally and see how much clearance your OEM fins have?
> 
> I can measure the height of the Nismo GT fins if you wish as I have a new set indoors.


That would be great if you could measure them up, you need to install these fins onto your car :smokin:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay... So hopefully the attachments work..

So very, very roughly, the end fin will measure around 9.5cm in height so perhaps this can be used as a guide when comparing the height of the OEM end fin..

iA, will have these fitted to my car when time permits alongside the Omori rear tow hook and their CF exhaust exit surround.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Apologies; that middle picture hasn't been rotated!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Apologies; that middle picture hasn't been rotated!


Evening lads...

Kadir, have you a part number for the finns you have please pal?

Thanks man


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

gillsl500 said:


> Kadir, have you a part number for the finns you have please pal?
> 
> Thanks man


Here you go buddy..

FIN SET UNDER COVER
748A2-RNR45


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

I've got a friend with a ARC one and another friend with a Top Secret one. Both on R34 GTR's


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Here's stock, Top Secret and ARC.


----------

